# Tudor Black Bay ETA model



## johnfoxllb

*Tudor Black Bay ETA model*


View Advert


Bracelet preferred but will consider other combinations.

PM/ email please if you have one.




*Advertiser*

johnfoxllb



*Date*

08/03/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£1



*Category*

Wanted


----------

